# la meva germana sóc jo el meu pallasso



## catatonia.today

quina us sembla la millora traducció?:

my sister i am my own clown

i am my sister, my clown

my sister i am, my clown

i am my clown, my sister




?


----------



## ernest_

No ho acabo d'entendre... sembla que la frase té 3 subjectes i un predicat


----------



## catatonia.today

ho sé  ho sé.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Per què no poses més contexte? A més jo diria que cal posar una coma en algú lloc, no?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## catatonia.today

aqui en context:

 tot ha quedat igual a l'habitació on el meu pare deia missa. Tan sols, durant el dia, la variació de les ombres en cada objecte, que a certes hores omplen els envans. El meu pare deia missa de tant en tant, un parell de vegades, o tres, a l'any. Per a ell sol. La meva germana encara era al bressol, la mare feinejava a la cuina

  els cotxes no existeixen, no corren pels carrers --els carrers, però, són certs en part, independentment del passar dels autobusos falsos, dels vianants certs amb abrics falsos, dels autos negres però que no són negres ni són

  la meva germana sóc jo el meu pallasso

  els aliments no han de ser sotmesos al foc. La cocció és un ritual antic i absurd, falsament màgic, que no té justificació en l'ordre racional. El cos mateix manifesta una extrema tendència a captar la temperatura de l'aire. Tot tendeix a una mateixa fredor. Un dels aspectes més radicals d'aquest fenomen de convergència tèrmica és la desencarnació. Els aliments no han de ser sotmesos al foc

  de nit, a la paret, una estelada que avança

  sóc capaç de realitzar torsions extremes amb la cama, gimnàstica malabar amb el cos  

  le dependentes del forn de cafè de davant de casa no saben que jo existeixo. Quan l'encarregat encèn el forn, cada matí, no pensa que l'olor de torrat pervindrà fins a la meva existència reclosa passiva sense flaires

  amb la nit ens arriben els hostes


----------



## Esther55

Hi manca alguna coma a algun lloc, crec jo. No te sentit aquesta frase en si.


----------



## catatonia.today

hmm.

what about 

sister, it's me, my clown

?


----------



## catatonia.today

here's another sentence referring to his sister and himself as a clown:

Però em permet de passar per una mena de pallasso, com la meva germana, també m'ho deia ella, jo sóc el meu pallasso, en plena actuació, de nit, carretera de caldes enllà


----------



## ernest_

sembla que va amb la frase anterior...

_...dels autos negres però que no són negres ni són __la meva germana*.*

*S*óc jo el meu pallasso*.*

*E*ls aliments...
_
de totes maneres és bastant psicodèlic.


----------



## catatonia.today

sí, és bastant psicodèlic; and it keeps getting better. or worse:

 les mosques es tornen voltors, i després volves

  tenia el record del meu padrastre, esblaïmat i rígid, vestit de negre, escrivint en una taula que hi havia a prop del cancell, però ara aquest record ha estat suplantat per unes llums

  el terra de casa és tot de pedra foguera: per això porto les sabates sense sola. També he serrat les potes dels mobles, que ja no són mobles, sinó invàlids abandonats, ajaguts de qualsevol manera flonja

  la circulació de la sang és obra de les abelles

  ara voldria recordar la forma d’una muntanya que va aparèixer fa temps a la paret, una turons que acabaven en un cingle: semblaven perfilades a l’oli, unes pinzellades grasses, com les d’en gimeno, però el bosc ha acabat tapant-les, i ja no en recordo el traç, tot és mudadís al meu voltant, de fa anys que és mudadís


----------

